# Die Rute und Rolle Angel ( DAM 3X Kev Carbon und Quick 4000)



## Hecht100+ (21. Mai 2020)

Die Rute und Rolle- Angel.

Letzten bekam ich die ersten beiden Hefte der Rute und Rolle, vormals Deutscher Angel Sport. Dort in der Mitte des zweiten Heftes vom September 1990 dieser doch noch sehr DDR angehauchten Zeitschrift befand sich ein Einleger der Firma DAM. Und in diesem Einleger wurden die damaligen Paradestücke aufgeführt. Darunter befand sich auch die Rutenserie 3X Kev Carbon.




	

		
			
		

		
	
  Aus Rute und Rolle Einleger Heft 9/1990

Und nun ist mir in der Bucht eine 3X Kev Carbon Hecht in 3 Meter Länge mit einem WG von 50 – 100 Gramm als Telerute über den Weg gelaufen. Zusätzlich befand sich an dieser Rute noch eine DAM Quick 4000. Bei dieser Rolle war die Kurbel mit Heißkleber festgeklebt und das Seitenteil , hinter dem die Bügelumklapp-Feder sitzt, fehlte auch.




Doch zuerst die Rute, der Korkgriff war zum größten Teil noch in Kunststofffolie verpackt, so musste ich nur die Kanten säubern. 



Schlimmer waren die Ringe, dort waren doch schon einige Spuren durch die Schnur hinterlassen worden. Da ich im Internet keine Ersatzringe für diese Ruten finden konnte, habe ich sie vermessen und wollte dann neue SIC-Ringe an der Rute anbringen. Aber dann wäre es ja vielleicht ein Stilbruch an dieser Rute geworden. Also habe ich mit dem Dremel und einem konischen Diamant-Schleifstein versucht, die Ringe von innen wieder zu glätten. Es flogen ein paar Funken, aber nach der Prozedur war der Ring wieder schön glatt geworden und die Schnurspuren waren verschwunden. 
Danach sind dann die restlichen Ringe auch noch so bearbeitet worden. Ob und wie sich diese Ringe an der Rute verhalten wird demnächst ein Testangeln ergeben.   




Den total zerkratzten Rollenknauf habe ich dann mit schwarzem Lack neu lackiert. Ob ich diese Ruten für das vorgesehene Hechtangeln nehmen werde, ich glaube eher wird sie eine kurze Karpfenrute zum unter den Büschen angeln, oder Neudeutsch "Stalken".



Jetzt noch zur Rolle, nachdem der Heißkleber entfernt war habe ich den total schiefen Spannstift aus der Kurbel ausgebohrt und durch etwas neues ersetzt. Das fehlende Abdeckblech habe ich im Moment noch aus einer alten Plastik-Telefon-Karte herausgearbeitet, wenn ich kein passendes finde werde ich es in Aluminium nacharbeiten. Das Getriebe und der Rest der Quick 4000 waren in Ordnung, ich habe sie neu gefettet und wieder an die Rute befestigt.




Daten der Rute:

3X Kev Carbon Hecht, Art. Nr. 2490301, 3,00 m Länge, WG 50 – 100 g, Preis lat. Flyer 189,00 DM


----------



## Bilch (22. Mai 2020)

Am besten gefällt mir der Satz: "DAM Gerät - stärker als die Kapitalisten!"  Kapitalismus haben wir immer noch, die alte DAM ging aber den Bach runter 

"Wenn du genau zuhörst, dann wirst du die Götter lachen hören" (Commodus, Der Untergang des Römischen Reiches, 1964)


----------



## Hecht100+ (22. Mai 2020)

@Bilch Kapitalsten, nicht Kapitalisten. Aber das wäre ein Knaller gewesen.


----------



## Bilch (22. Mai 2020)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> @Bilch Kapitalsten, nicht Kapitalisten. Aber das wäre ein Knaller gewesen.


Oh Gott, haste recht  Wieder ein Beweis dafür, wie man tatsächlich liest, bzw. dass man das sieht, was man sehen will


----------



## Mescalero (22. Mai 2020)

Freud‘sche Verleser halt....passiert mir momentan ständig wenn im Fernseh die Sondersendungen zur Corona-Lüge angekündigt werden.


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (22. Mai 2020)

Bilch schrieb:


> Am besten gefällt mir der Satz: "DAM Gerät - stärker als die Kapitalisten!"  Kapitalismus haben wir immer noch, die alte DAM ging aber den Bach runter
> 
> "Wenn du genau zuhörst, dann wirst du die Götter lachen hören" (Commodus, Der Untergang des Römischen Reiches, 1964)


Hehe, made my day


----------

